# 6 weeks pregnant and in pain!



## mayfair

Hi i found out i was pregnant two weeks ago with my first baby.I had to have an early scan last week as im having very bad pains in my right side. All looked normal, but they did advise i have a cyst on my ovary. Although i think i have had that a few years. I am going for another scan this week i presume it is to check the heartbeat. But i am still getting this really bad pain, im wandering if it could be constapation and if so whats the best thing to take for that and for the pain? The reason im thinking its could be this is its the same time of night every night, has anyone else had the same symptoms? The pain feels like a very bad period cramp thanks for any info x


----------



## lillysmum

If you are in the very early stages of pregnancy you could still be experiencing implantation cramping, I had this til around 8/9 weeks - but you should ask about it again as the cyst on your ovary could be the reason why you get it on one side particularly. I'm sure tho it's nothing to worry about, just one of those uncomfortable side-effects of pregnancy.

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## mayfair

Thanks for your reply! Its all very nerve racking at the moment! I only started trying 6 weeks ago ha! All alot to take in, and the pains did worry me a tad. But my GP was great within half an hour i was seen and given a scan to rule out it being eptopic. I also have a type of motor nuerone disease, which is thankfully not fatel, but it menas i have alot of muscle wastage and nerve damage so im shattered all the time already as i had to come off my medication to be able to try for a baby. But fingers crossed pregancy has been proven to help some of the symptoms. I ahve another scan friday so will know more then. Thanks again x


----------



## kiwimama

hi and welcome :wave: Congrats on your pregnancy - post your concerns in the 1st trimester section hun - you'll get more responses there and may find a few girls that are in the same position as you. Hope that pain eases for you soon. :hugs:


----------



## xoButterfly25

https://i982.photobucket.com/albums/ae306/xoButterfly25/BabyandBump.gif​


----------



## dragondrums

Hello and congratulations! Hope you have a happy and healthy next nine mths:)


----------



## camocutie2006

:wave: Hello!


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## xJG30

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------

